# spicciare



## Montesacro

Salve a tutti.
Il verbo spicciare, usato nel senso di "rassettare", "fare i lavori domestici" è compreso dalle vostre parti? 
Esempio: Ieri ho spicciato casa.

E nell'accezione di cambiare una banconota con delle monete di valore (ovviamente) equivalente?
Esempio : Mi può spicciare questi cinque euro?


----------



## tie-break

Ciao Montesacro 

Nel senso di "fare i lavori domestici" qua nelle Marche non l'ho mai sentito, mentre nel senso di cambiare una banconota è usatissimo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Montesacro e benvenuto in WRF!
"Spicciare" nelle due frasi che proponi posso capirlo, ma non lo uso. L'ho sempre sentito dire a Roma, in effetti.
Personalmente lo sostituisco con "sistemato/messo a posto" e "cambiare in soldi spicci".

Vediamo cosa dicono dalle altre zone d'Italia!


----------



## Necsus

Be', comunque il significato più comune di _spicciare_ direi che è un terzo, cioè 'sbrigare, finire in fretta' qualcosa, soprattutto nella forma pronominale _spicciarsi_, cioè 'sbrigarsi, fare in fretta'.
Oltre appunto a (Garzanti):
*1* (_region_.) sgombrare, liberare da ciò che impiccia; rimettere in ordine: _spicciare un tavolo_; _spicciare la cucina_, _una stanza_ 
*3* (_non com_.) cambiare in spiccioli; spicciolare ||| _v. intr_. [aus. _essere_] (_non com_.) zampillare fuori: _il sangue spiccia dalla ferita_


----------



## bubu7

s10975 said:


> L'ho sempre sentito dire a Roma, in effetti.


È strano quello che dici. Secondo il De Mauro in linea entrambi i significati sarebbero regionalismi toscani.
Capisco quindi che il termine possa essere usato in altre parti d'Italia ma mi meraviglierebbe che fosse esclusa proprio la Toscana...

P.s.
Un benvenuto a Montesacro anche da parte mia.


----------



## deangy

In Puglia il verbo spicciare si usa solo nell'accezione di "sbrigarsi, fare in fretta". Ad es. _Spicciati! E' tardi. _
A me sembra però piuttosto dialettale. Col significato di "fare i lavori domestici" è la prima volta in assoluto che lo sento!!!!

Mentre nell'accezione di "cambiare banconote in monete di valore equivalente", da noi non si usa il verbo spicciare, ma il sostantivo "spiccioli", che indica proprio le monete. Come verbo usiamo "cambiare". 
Es. _Avresti da cambiare 10 euro (in spiccioli)?_


----------



## Silvia10975

Oh... non so che dire in mia discolpa! 
Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che vivo nella bassa Toscana, dove spesso si perdono molte espressioni fiorentine/senesi/livornesi etc. Magari qui è successo lo stesso anche con queste due!
Mentre si usa molto con il significato citato da Necsus "Spicciati!", nel senso di sbrigarsi, fare in fretta.


----------



## Necsus

Addirittura, secondo Etimo, il significato primo in base all'etimologia (cfr. spacciare) sarebbe proprio 'render libero', da cui 'spedire, sbrigare'...


----------



## bubu7

A questo punto però si deve notare che, tecnicamente, i due significati proposti da Montesacro appartengono a due lemmi diversi e non a due accezioni dello stesso lemma.
L'etimologia riportata da Necsus, e confortata dal TLF francese, si applica solo a _spicciare_ nel significato di 'rassettare'.


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> L'etimologia riportata da Necsus, e confortata dal TLF francese, si applica solo a _spicciare_ nel significato di 'rassettare'.


Nel significato di 'cambiare in soldi di taglio minore' dovrebbe essere come immaginabile derivato da _spiccio_ (Treccani), che viene dato come forma regionale o familiare di _spicciolo_, che è derivato da _spicciolare_, che proviene da _picciòlo_. Pant pant...


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Nel significato di 'cambiare in soldi di taglio minore'...


Questa è anche l'etimologia riportata dal GRADIT.


----------



## la italianilla

1. Devo dire che in Toscana usiamo sicuramente molto di più "spicciare" nel senso di "sbrigarsi" "muoversi". 
Esempio: "Spicciati che siamo in ritardo" dove _Spicciati! -> muoviti /sbrigati!"_
Direi che questa accezione del termine è quella maggiormente diffusa.

2. Conoscevo il verbo "spicciare" inteso come lavare i piatti ma
credo anche con il senso di "sparecchiare" da un'amica di Latina!!!
Io sinceramente non lo uso  quindi concordo sul dubbio di Silvia.
Anch'io non pensavo fosse un termine attribuibile ad un regionalismo toscano, avrei detto laziale!

3. Nel senso economico, "spiacciare" nel senso di "cambiare soldi" non lo uso ma lo conoscevo (per esempio: farsi cambiare cinque euro in due monete da 2 € e una da 1 €)

Ciao!


----------



## Montesacro

Grazie a tutti...


Strano, non credevo che "spiccio", secondo quanto ha riportato Necsus, avesse una connotazione regionale..


----------



## Necsus

Montesacro said:


> Strano, non credevo che "spiccio", secondo quanto ha riportato Necsus, avesse una connotazione regionale..


Però, se vai a vedere, il termine 'spiccio' che il Treccani definisce regionale e a cui rimanda per l'origine di _spicciare_ nel senso di cambiare in spiccioli ha il significato di 'libero, disponibile, o ripulito, riordinato' (significato 2 qui), che in qualche modo potrebbe effettivamente ricollegare anche all'altro significato (regionale) di _spicciare_...
Insomma, se mai qualcuno intendesse usarlo, il verbo corretto per 'cambiare in spiccioli' sarebbe più _spicciolare_ che _spicciare_. 
Come sembrerebbe essere quantomeno colloquiale (DeMauro) 'spicci' in luogo di 'spiccioli' per indicare il denaro in monete o pezzi di piccolo taglio.


----------



## GavinW

E la frase "per tutta la sera non ha spicciato parola" e' corretta? Dovrebbe significare "aprire bocca". Sono sicuro di averla sentita piu' volte. E' un altro senso di questo verbo?


----------



## _EriS_

GavinW said:


> E la frase "per tutta la sera non ha spicciato parola" e' corretta? Dovrebbe significare "aprire bocca".


 

la corretta frase e' -nn ha spiccicato una parola- _spiccicato_ nn vuol dire proprio aprire bocca ma e' il termine che si adatta meglio alla versione italiana e si puo' facilmente tradurre in "detto" o ancora meglio "pronunciato".


----------



## Necsus

GavinW said:


> E la frase "per tutta la sera non ha spicciato parola" e' corretta? Dovrebbe significare "aprire bocca". Sono sicuro di averla sentita piu' volte. E' un altro senso di questo verbo?


Ciao, Gavin. Dal Garzanti:
spicci*c*are - _v. tr_. [_io spìccico_, _tu spìccichi ecc_.] 
*1* staccare ciò che è appiccicato: _spiccicare i fogli l'uno dall'altro_ | _spiccicare le parole_, (_fig_.) pronunciarle distintamente | _non spiccicare (una) parola_, (_fig_.) rimanere muto, non riuscire a parlare: _non spiccicare una parola di francese_, _di inglese_, non conoscere affatto quelle lingue, non saperle minimamente parlare.


----------



## annettaliese

Qual e' la differenza tra sbrigarsi e spicciarsi?
Si usa mai spicciarsi?

Grazie mille ragazzi!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, annettaliese. Non ci sono differenze sostanziali tra i due verbi, se non la frequenza d'uso. E se leggi con attenzione il thread vedrai che _spicciarsi_ (nel significato di affrettarsi) sembra esser usato correntemente soprattutto in alcune zone d'Italia.


----------



## vega3131

Vorrei aggiungere un uso che potrebbe essere solo locale. Ci sono qualità di pesche (e anche di albicocche) che, prendendole con due mani e ruotandole, si aprono in due lasciando libero il nocciolo. Vengono dette pesche "spicce" o "spicciche", e l'operazione è detta "spicciare una pesca".
Quest'uso è circoscritto in quest'angolo di Toscana nord o questa accezione è presente in altre zone?


----------



## Necsus

Io le conosco come 'pesche spaccarelle' (definite anche 'spiccagnole'). Ma non so quanto fuori tema stiamo andando...


----------



## vega3131

Non credo che siamo fuori tema...sembra che siamo sempre all'interno della stessa area semantica. Potremmo fare un'escursione a nord e trovare "spacà" 'spaccare' da un longobardo "spahhen", e così via...


----------



## infinite sadness

Io conosco spicciare con il significato di pulire molto bene.


----------



## giuseppee

"To ma' camora un ti po dari dianzia, prima havi a spicciari na facenna." =
"Tua madre adesso non può darti udienza, prima deve sbrigare una faccenda."

Quindi oltre al senso di affrettarsi è spesso abbinato il senso di priorità.


----------

